# Maestro & new C50 order (waiting on paint)



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

Mike at Maestro is the man. I have heard nothing but the best about him and his quality service. He's always quick to return an email and not afraid to lend some helpful advice. So...I just ordered a new 59cm C50 from Mike this morning...in the old style TM38 Oscar Friere World Championship colors...predominantly white frame with the Mapei blocks on the top tube. (Sorry - not that you care, but I had to tell someone.) 

My question is this:

Mike told me that the factory has 59cm in stock that are waiting on the paint. Even though mine is a special order of a retro-color, he still expects only 5-6 weeks delivery to him. I did not ask him, but doesn't all of Europe (including Italy) shut-down for summer holiday in August?

Anyone else place an order recently and/or place a similar order at this time of year? 

Anyone have good feedback on when I may really see my new frame? 

Just curious...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Yes most all of Europe will shut down in August, however...*



dpower said:


> Mike at Maestro is the man. I have heard nothing but the best about him and his quality service. He's always quick to return an email and not afraid to lend some helpful advice. So...I just ordered a new 59cm C50 from Mike this morning...in the old style TM38 Oscar Friere World Championship colors...predominantly white frame with the Mapei blocks on the top tube. (Sorry - not that you care, but I had to tell someone.)
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> ...


You are in luck my friend because fortunately, the Far East does not shut down during that period! Colnago will just ship it to Taiwan for the paint work and you'll have it in 5 weeks. Just kidding!!! I'm just jealous. Enjoy your work of art mi amico!!!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Yes and no*

Schools usually get out at the end of the 3rd week of July, much later than in the States and it gets quite warm given that A-C is not as common again, as in the States. Consequently most people do take time off in August and the pace slows down considerably but it does not shut down. For instance in Milano (Colnago is based outside of Milano), the pace definitely shuts down beginning the second week of August and continuing through the third as people head to the shore or the mountains to escape the heat. That being said, my guess is that the people who paint Colnago's are small practitioners, contracted out by Colnago and typical of many smaller business having their work done by the 'cottage-industry' common to Italy.

I bought a C40 from Mike last year and living in London, drove down to Nyetimber to pick it up. Spent 3+ very pleasant hours chatting with Mike while he built up the bike. Unlike you, I had to wait for them to make the frame as in my size the factory had begun the shift to recommending compacts versus conventional builds. Mike basically said that if the frame is available in the greige, that the wait for non-in-stock paint would take 5 weeks of so.

Mike also told me that the biggest blockage in Colnago's production was the availability of skilled painters, particularly for schemes like the art decor. At one point his painting capacity was down to 10% of the C40 production.

If he said 5-6 weeks, it will be just that and if it's delayed, he will know the reason. He will typically travel out to the Continent every 6-8 weeks to pick up the Colnago's he has ordered, more frequently for components and the like where he has connections in Holland and Belgium.



dpower said:


> Mike at Maestro is the man. I have heard nothing but the best about him and his quality service. He's always quick to return an email and not afraid to lend some helpful advice. So...I just ordered a new 59cm C50 from Mike this morning...in the old style TM38 Oscar Friere World Championship colors...predominantly white frame with the Mapei blocks on the top tube. (Sorry - not that you care, but I had to tell someone.)
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> ...


----------



## dpower (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks, Boneman.


----------

